# Goverment Grants



## haytch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, we will be moving house soon, the villa we are buying has old Aluminium framed single glass windows, we are exploring the options to replace them with UPVC double glazed units, has anyone tried to obtain a goverment grant to help finnance this type of energy efficiency upgrade. ??????


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Its a UK idea that one. I think the Portuguese government would prefer you to keep your old windows so you use more electricity and they make more from you in tax.


----------



## haytch (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Its a UK idea that one. I think the Portuguese government would prefer you to keep your old windows so you use more electricity and they make more from you in tax.


They did give grants last year, I,m not sure they are doing the same this year, you obviously haven't heard about them.


----------

